# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل  کیلویییییییییییییییییییی چند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## ali1375-0016

دوستان هیچ بهانه ای نداریم برای بهترین شدن. 
به این میگن      غیرت



* ثبت نامي و آزموني*


 سهميه
 زبان خارجي
دين
سال تولد
 شماره شناسنامه
جنس
نام خانوادگي و نام
شماره پرونده

منطقه 1
انگليسي
اسلام
76

مرد




کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
 سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان  ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

1802

93
10
رياضي فيزيك
10/19
----



 قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک  پيش دانشگاهي

سه
دو
اذربايجان شرقي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي





 *:اعلام علاقه مندي بر اساس تقاضانامه*
کارمندي
آموزگار
غير انتفاعي ، پيام نور

خير
خير
خير



 *:وضعيت مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي مختلف هر يک از گروههاي آزمايشي* 
پذيرش رشته هاي صرفا براساس سوابق تحصيلي
پذيرش رشته هاي با آزمون(پذيرش بر اساس آزمون و سوابق تحصيلي)
گروه آزمايشي
شماره داوطلبي

تمامي دوره ها
ويژه فرهنگيان
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي
دانشگاه فرهنگيان (مراکز  تربيت معلم سابق ) و دانشگاه شهيد رجايي
   مجازي و پرديس خودگردان و مازاد
دوره هاي روزانه و نوبت دوم

مجاز
غيرمجاز
مجاز**
                 مجاز***
                                      مجاز
                 مجاز
                 علوم رياضي و فني












:شماره داوطلب

وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي :             علوم رياضي و فني

 پنج
چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل /زيرگروه
رديف

 ---
 ---
 25%
 25%
 25%
ميزان تاثير سوابق تحصيلي
1

---
---
600
694
722
رتبه در سهميه بين                   54446                  نفر
2

---
---
989
1151
1190
  رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين167868 نفر
3

                 ---
                ---
                 9842
                 9788
                 9771
نمره کل نهايي
4


*نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي  :علوم رياضي و فني* نمره درس
عنوان درس
 رديف

60/0
زبان و ادبيات فارسي
1

100/0
زبان عربي
2

88/0
فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
3

100/0
زبان خارجي
4

55/4
رياضيات
5

45/2
فيزيك
6

46/7
شيمي
7


*رتبه کل در سهميه و آخرين رتبه مجاز شده در دوره هاي روزانه و نوبت دوم گروه آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني *  رتبه کشوري (بدون اعمال سهميه)
 آخرين رتبه مجاز در سهميه                      ( دوره هاي روزانه ونوبت دوم )
رتبه کل در سهميه
ماکزيمم نمره کل زير گروه ها

1109
46346
672
9842

----------


## ali1375-0016

مشاهده کارنامه سراسریاینم ادرسشششششششششششش                            بهانه موققققققققوفففففففففففففف



یا حق

* ثبت نامي و آزموني*


 سهميه
 زبان خارجي
دين
سال تولد
 شماره شناسنامه
جنس
نام خانوادگي و نام
شماره پرونده

منطقه 1
انگليسي
اسلام
76

مرد




کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
 سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان  ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

1802

93
10
رياضي فيزيك
10/19
----



 قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک  پيش دانشگاهي

سه
دو
اذربايجان شرقي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي





 *:اعلام علاقه مندي بر اساس تقاضانامه*
کارمندي
آموزگار
غير انتفاعي ، پيام نور

خير
خير
خير



 *:وضعيت مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي مختلف هر يک از گروههاي آزمايشي* 
پذيرش رشته هاي صرفا براساس سوابق تحصيلي
پذيرش رشته هاي با آزمون(پذيرش بر اساس آزمون و سوابق تحصيلي)
گروه آزمايشي
شماره داوطلبي

تمامي دوره ها
ويژه فرهنگيان
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي
دانشگاه فرهنگيان (مراکز  تربيت معلم سابق ) و دانشگاه شهيد رجايي
   مجازي و پرديس خودگردان و مازاد
دوره هاي روزانه و نوبت دوم

مجاز
غيرمجاز
مجاز**
                 مجاز***
                                      مجاز
                 مجاز
                 علوم رياضي و فني












:شماره داوطلب

وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي :             علوم رياضي و فني

 پنج
چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل /زيرگروه
رديف

 ---
 ---
 25%
 25%
 25%
ميزان تاثير سوابق تحصيلي
1

---
---
600
694
722
رتبه در سهميه بين                   54446                  نفر
2

---
---
989
1151
1190
  رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين167868 نفر
3

                 ---
                ---
                 9842
                 9788
                 9771
نمره کل نهايي
4


*نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي  :علوم رياضي و فني* نمره درس
عنوان درس
 رديف

60/0
زبان و ادبيات فارسي
1

100/0
زبان عربي
2

88/0
فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
3

100/0
زبان خارجي
4

55/4
رياضيات
5

45/2
فيزيك
6

46/7
شيمي
7


*رتبه کل در سهميه و آخرين رتبه مجاز شده در دوره هاي روزانه و نوبت دوم گروه آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني *  رتبه کشوري (بدون اعمال سهميه)
 آخرين رتبه مجاز در سهميه                      ( دوره هاي روزانه ونوبت دوم )
رتبه کل در سهميه
ماکزيمم نمره کل زير گروه ها

1109
46346
672
9842














[/QUOTE]

----------


## AmirAria

در تایید حرفای دوستمون

----------


## ali1375-0016

دیگه چییییی میخایییییییییییییییییییم؟10.58   رتبه 600   یا علی         خاستن توانستن است



یا حق

* ثبت نامي و آزموني*


 سهميه
 زبان خارجي
دين
سال تولد
 شماره شناسنامه
جنس
نام خانوادگي و نام
شماره پرونده

منطقه 1
انگليسي
اسلام
76

مرد




کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
 سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان  ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

1802

93
10
رياضي فيزيك
10/19
----



 قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک  پيش دانشگاهي

سه
دو
اذربايجان شرقي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي
اذربايجان شرقي - تبريز - مركزي





 *:اعلام علاقه مندي بر اساس تقاضانامه*
کارمندي
آموزگار
غير انتفاعي ، پيام نور

خير
خير
خير



 *:وضعيت مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي مختلف هر يک از گروههاي آزمايشي* 
پذيرش رشته هاي صرفا براساس سوابق تحصيلي
پذيرش رشته هاي با آزمون(پذيرش بر اساس آزمون و سوابق تحصيلي)
گروه آزمايشي
شماره داوطلبي

تمامي دوره ها
ويژه فرهنگيان
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي
دانشگاه فرهنگيان (مراکز  تربيت معلم سابق ) و دانشگاه شهيد رجايي
   مجازي و پرديس خودگردان و مازاد
دوره هاي روزانه و نوبت دوم

مجاز
غيرمجاز
مجاز**
                 مجاز***
                                      مجاز
                 مجاز
                 علوم رياضي و فني












:شماره داوطلب

وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي :             علوم رياضي و فني

 پنج
چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل /زيرگروه
رديف

 ---
 ---
 25%
 25%
 25%
ميزان تاثير سوابق تحصيلي
1

---
---
600
694
722
رتبه در سهميه بين                   54446                  نفر
2

---
---
989
1151
1190
  رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين167868 نفر
3

                 ---
                ---
                 9842
                 9788
                 9771
نمره کل نهايي
4


*نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي  :علوم رياضي و فني* نمره درس
عنوان درس
 رديف

60/0
زبان و ادبيات فارسي
1

100/0
زبان عربي
2

88/0
فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
3

100/0
زبان خارجي
4

55/4
رياضيات
5

45/2
فيزيك
6

46/7
شيمي
7


*رتبه کل در سهميه و آخرين رتبه مجاز شده در دوره هاي روزانه و نوبت دوم گروه آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني *  رتبه کشوري (بدون اعمال سهميه)
 آخرين رتبه مجاز در سهميه                      ( دوره هاي روزانه ونوبت دوم )
رتبه کل در سهميه
ماکزيمم نمره کل زير گروه ها

1109
46346
672
9842














[/quote]

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

توریاضی وانسانی میشه ولی توتجربی نمیشه :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## ali1375-0016

به هر حال  پروازززززز حق هر کس نیست.هر کی اراده داره باید به هدفش برسهههههههههههههه.

----------


## mpaarshin

شما کجایین؟ یه نگاه به انجمن بنداز این کارنامه دو هزار تا بحث شده در موردش
چون رتبه و معدل بصورت تراز در میارن و چون جمعیت تجربی زیاده این بازه ی ترازی خیلی زیاد و تاثیر گذار میشه
تو تجربی با معدل کم رتبه خوب اوردن خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی سخته

----------

